# Books and tutorials on LR



## HerrB

Thanks a lot for the responses. I will (for others, who might be looking for this too) put all suggestions in a little list in the reply so they are only one click away.

Forum search keywords: tutorial, book, pdf, introduction, faq, manual, missing, guide, podcast, video.
 George Jardine's tutorial podcasts
 Martin Evening's book
Richard Earney's book
Victoria Bampton's Missing FAQ (don't get confused by the title, it's actually there)
Adobe TV
Julieanne Kost's Photoshop Lightroom Tutorials
Matt Kloskowski's Lightroom Killer Tips
Lightroom Tutorials on PhotoshopSupport.com
David Huss' Book
Scott Kelby's book
Related:
Marmite
Vegemite
Yosemite
Cheers,
Joerg


*
Moderator Note: I'm going to leave this thread open to posting, to allow additions to Joerg's list.*

Discussion should follow up here: Books and Tutorials, discussion


----------



## Rooeey

www.photoshopsupport.com/lightroom/tutorials.html  Heres a couple of tutorials.....


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'll throw Dave Huss' book into the mix too


----------



## Rob Sylvan

I have to few to add.

*Books*
- Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 for Digital Photographers Only
- Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 How-To's
- Photoshop Lightroom 2 Adventure

I'm a biased source, but there is also Lightroom 2 for Dummies. 


Free Online Tutorials:
Peachpit's Photoshop Lightroom Reference Guide


----------



## Robert T Higaki

Here is another: Lightroom Workflow- The Digital Photographer's Guide by Tim Grey. This was written before version 2.

For the record: Yosemite is pronounced, " yo-sem-it-ee." That name does not rhyme with Marmite or Vegemite or does not look like them.:lol:



                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## JohnnyV

My personal all time favorite:

lynda.com's *Photoshop Lightroom 2 Essential Training* by Chris Orwig

Use this *link* for a free 7 day trial.

Also:

*Luminous Landscape Guide to Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2* by Michael Reichmann and Jeff Schewe


----------



## Littlefield

http://www.image-space.com/Downloads/assets/image_space_lightroom_tips_eBook_vol2_final_letter.pdf


http://www.image-space.com/Downloads/Downloads.html

By Joe Barrett


----------



## mldiggs

Rob Sylvan said:


> I have to few to add.
> 
> *Books*
> - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 for Digital Photographers Only
> - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2 How-To's
> - Photoshop Lightroom 2 Adventure
> 
> I'm a biased source, but there is also Lightroom 2 for Dummies.
> 
> 
> Free Online Tutorials:
> Peachpit's Photoshop Lightroom Reference Guide



I sat in Barnes and Noble one day comparing books for about an hour and a half, and I liked both _Lightroom2 Adventure_ and_ Lightroom 2 for Dummies_ best. 

_Lightroom 2 for Dummie_s has lots of really basic and useful info on file management....a must for beginners, especially if you are not used to using collections.  It also has good advice on the develop module. 

However, its total number of pages on develop module was a little low for my taste, so I ended up getting _Lightroom2 Adventure. _

One weird thing about  _Lightroom2 Adventure, it _seemed really commercial *at first. * Funky adds and corporate sponsorships, etc., but the amount of information on using the develop module effecitively was unmatched by ANY of the other books.  I liked the full-page/color examples too.  I think the commercial aspect helps subsidize the high quality printing, photo examples in a reasonably priced package.  It is a great book for learning LR.

I like the video tutorials and ebooks also, but, maybe because of my age, there is nothing like having a book open next to you while your computer is in front of you.  Cycling back and forth through instructional screens and your own process can get old, and I liked reading the book in bed, at a friends vacation house, etc.  Things I would not have done as comfortably with an electronic instruction manual.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

Lots of links and tutorials can be accessed at this site.

http://lightroom-news.com/


----------



## Sean McCormack

It's okay, I don't mind that my blog, which is one of the oldest Lightroom blogs, isn't mentioned 

http://lightroom-blog.com


----------



## Denis Pagé

And as Anita Dennis suggested: Lightroom Help and Support Page


----------



## Joop Snijder

And here's my blog with several Lightroom tutorials: http://joopsnijder.blogspot.com 

Latest post is about searching keywords and removing duplicates.

-----
Cheers,

Joop
www.joopsnijder.com


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Welcome to the forum Joop!! Nice blog.
Take a moment to fill in your signature with relevant info, it really helps, thanks.


----------



## dreamer

Adding my site to the list: http://dremer.org
"Tutorials, Reviews & Tips" includes several Lightroom In-Depth tutorials as well as Tips & Tricks.


----------



## Denis Pagé

From Sean McCormack, Lightroom Blog:
Best _*Adobe Lightroom* Books for Photographers_


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Laura Shoe also has an excellent series of videos available http://laurashoe.com/buy-the-dvd-2/


----------

